# Alcance de un LED Infrarrojo



## EDGB (May 8, 2015)

Buenas Tardes Compañeros, 

Tengo una duda que no he podido resolver muy bien, lo que sucede es que tengo un sistema de conteo o de vigilancia mediante comunicación inalambrica (Utilizando ondas Infrarrojas) para esto, utilizo un LED IR y un FOTODIODO IR, para el cual tengo sus caracteristicas mediante su datasheet, como lo es su angulo solido, su potencia en vatios por estereoradian, su longitud de ona entre otros valores pero lo que no se es cual es el alcance de transmision o que distancia mas o menos trabajan o no se si es la cantidad de distancia en la que recibe, el docente de nuestro curso nos manifesto que cubre como unos 2 a 10cm y por este motivo se hace un sistema discreto con un 555 y aumentar la capacidad de corriente que recibe el LED sin sobrepasar una potencia muy alta que destruya el led y se usa un transistor que conmute y asi, el detalle es que tengo que explicar porque cubre de 2 a 10cm apenas y la verdad no he encontrado mucha informacion acerca de esto. 

Gracias por la atención prestada, espero que sean de suficiente ayuda sus comentarios.   

Les dejo adjunto un poco acerca del informe del laboratorio que se esta realizando solo que necesito explicar esa relacion entre la distancia con la potencia.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2015)

¿ Que ocurre con la luz a medida que se aleja del emisor ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 8, 2015)

Hola caro Don EDBG , para lograr mas alcançe te recomendo enplear en lo posto receptor un receptor infrarrojo ( ese tiene la gran vantagen de tener ya interno un amplificador y filtro optico infrarrojo) sacado de una vieja placa madre de un TV desquaçado o de un microconponente de audio o mismo un viejo receptor satelital o qualquer otro equipo que hace uso de control remoto por infrarrojo. Quanto a lo posto transmissor ustedes puede enplear mas diodos emisores infrarrojos en serie o en paralelo de modo aumentar aun mas la potenzia luminosa emitida adelante.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en los desahollos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 8, 2015)

Viendo tu PDF, tiene muy poquito alcance tu sistema, y más si los pusiste en barrera.

Un led IR en conjunto con un fotodiodo o fototransistor puestos en barrera infrarroja, tiene alcances de un par de metros (resultado de horas de prácticas con estas cosas). E incluso más distancia puedes lograr con un buen front end para el fototransistor (ampli de señal, acondicionador de señales, eliminación de ruidos, etc...) y un buen circuito de transmisión para el led IR.

Entonces, el alcance depende de varias cosas:

1. Tipo de LED. Hay unos leds que son los "normalitos" y otros de "largo alcance", éstos últimos son los que alcanzan a transmitir a unos metros.

2. Potencia de transmisión. Ya sea de forma continua o por onda cuadrada. Aunque con esta última se transmite a mayor distancia porque le envías pulsos de mayor potencia, tal como lo mencionas.

3. Ambiente de transmisión. No es lo mismo transmitir en un lugar oscuro que en uno donde entre la luz del sol por ejemplo.

4. Diseño del front end del fototransistor. Lograrás mayor sensibilidad con un diseño mejor y a la vez un alcance mayor todavía.

Al final. Una vez leí que sí puedes lograr alcances de algunos metros, y lo podemos comprobar con los controles remotos.

Y mi consejo sería, mejora el front end para que tengas mayor alcance. Por ahí tengo mi circuito que usé para lograr como dos metros de alcance, si quieres lo subo para que lo veas, pero debes ser muy paciente para alinear el led y el fototransistor o fotodiodo.

Saludos!


----------



## Gerson strauss (May 8, 2015)

Puedes usar una lente para concentrar la luz y así esta podría llegar a mayor distancia.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2015)

EDGB dijo:


> . . . el docente de nuestro curso nos manifesto que cubre como unos 2 a 10cm y por este motivo se hace un sistema discreto con un 555 y aumentar la capacidad de corriente que recibe el LED sin sobrepasar una potencia muy alta que destruya el led y se usa un transistor que conmute y asi, el detalle _*es que tengo que explicar porque cubre de 2 a 10cm apenas*_ y la verdad no he encontrado mucha informacion acerca de esto.  . . . . .



O yo o ustedes NO entendimos la consulta.


----------



## Gerson strauss (May 8, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> O yo o ustedes NO entendimos la consulta.



Ja ja ja!! es cierto, pensé que quería mas alcance!.


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 8, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> O yo o ustedes NO entendimos la consulta.



Ya somos dos 

Bueno. En tu circuito que usas, el alcance que logras puede ser por el fototransistor+R1.

Esta resistencia fija la sensibilidad del receptor, al ser de mayor valor, la sensibilidad aumenta pero aumentan las probabilidades de ruidos y todo eso, y al ser de menor valor, la señal es más "limpia" pero la sensibilidad reduce, y a veces bastante.

Y otra, usando el fototransistor como lo tienes en el PDF, al menos en mis prácticas, la sensibilidad parece que se reduce, o el funcionamiento no es el mejor 

Del lado del emisor, pues todo parece correcto, envías buenos pulsos de potencia al LED, por lo que, al menos yo, diría que el receptor debería ser rediseñado o recalculado o no sé.


----------

